#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  Town House for rent in Chiang Mai

## rken

2 bedroom, 2 bath, 2 story town house for rent. 3000 baht per month. partialy furnished 4 kilometers from down town. Electricity not included. Price reduction for longer lease contract. Close to Carefore shopping mall. Call Aresera 0815947818 or Rick 0833198373 for more infomation

----------

